# hatattack bomb hats!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

the fiddla is having some fun:









and not just with hats:









i don't know what the mystery cigar is,but look for it in a review soon.
i'll be the one wearing a new hat...lol

a fantastic bomb!
thanks phil!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice hit! Someone is going to have a bunch of new hats haha.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow - talk about setting the bar high! I'm looking forward to pix of you smoking those hats while wearing those sticks ... or something like that.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice work Phil! He is not alone though Ron. LOL :mischief::mischief::mischief:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn, somebody already sent a Tam.

Gotta figure something else now...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

WTG Phil !!!....a fine representation of head-wear and stogies ! :thumb:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

WTG Phil! Nice hit!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Great shot.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Excellent Phil!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool! I'm glad they made it :biggrin:

In case anybody didn't see it, this is still ongoing anarchy in motion :lol:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-discussion/277891-its-time-hatatack.html


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

sweet hit.... some nice looking hats there and can't wait for the review ron....


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

cigar loco got in on the fun!










thanks kym!

and so did Rock31










he snuck 'em in with a pif










thanks ray!

definitely gonna be some reviews coming soon...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Wow!!!!!!!
Those are freakin great hats!!!!!!!!*

How cool is that?!!!!!!!!!!

Very-very cool!:nod:

Great work Guys!!!!! :clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....

:biggrin:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

CRAP!!! I keep getting sidetracked at work. Note to self............


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad the hats made it ok along with the PIF!

Keep the onslaught going, lets bury shuckins in hats.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Excellent! :clap2: Well done gents! Love seein' this stuff...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

more hats from the down under aussie!

thanks warren!










i just smoked a cigar while wearing one.
review will be posted in a few minutes...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow___!!!!!!

Cool lids Warzie!!!!!! :biggrin:

Congratulations Ron! :target:


Fun!Fun!Fun! :woohoo:


.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

HTFU !!...lmao, a fine selection from the _Wazza Wear_ line !

Looking forward to some more Styl'in and Profil'in from you Ron !


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

another one landed today with 2 cool hats from russ812



















i love 'em Russ!!
thank you, and be sure to watch for them in reviews soon...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Such an awesome thread LMAO good job guys!

Let's try and fill his basement with hats!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you like 'em Ron!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Berry Berry Nice___________!!!!!!!!!!*

:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....:clap2:.....

.


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Package is locked and loaded.....


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh-Ho______! :biggrin:

Herman has lit a fuse_!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i have 3 more reviews wearing hatattack bomb hats that i will be posting today and/or tomorrow...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a fantastic 007 cruiser hatattack bomb!

the very cool hat










and some amazing syrup flavors that i can't wait to try










thank you very much herman!

be sure to watch for the hat in a review soon...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

_Sweet !!!_:clap2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> _Sweet !!!_:clap2:


Of course they're sweet, they're syrups! Cheesh. LMAO

Nice work Cruiser man.arty:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

shuckins said:


> a fantastic 007 cruiser hatattack bomb!
> 
> the very cool hat
> 
> be sure to watch for the hat in a review soon...


Glad they arrived safe Ron, I hope the flavors pair up nice with a cigar.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Awesome_!!!!!!!!* :woohoo:

Nice goin Herman!!!!!!! :clap2: :high5:

.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

can i get a holy cow!!
james (perry7272) sent me a box full of hats





































i am seriously behind in my reviews now!

thanks james!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Those are some badass hats, man what a hit!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

holy crap - wtg james!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That is one awesome hat bomb! Better start smoking and reviewing more brother!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool indeed !!...you truly are a man of many hats Ron !!:cowboyic9:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

just glad they are going to good use ron!!!! now get smokin!!!! maybe some hemmingways?


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

o and your probably the only one in the state of tennessee that has a springbay fire dept hat!!!!!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Holy COW!!!!!!!!!*

Way to go James!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> .
> 
> *Holy COW!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Way to go James!!!!! :thumb:


LOL You always crack me up Phil! Oooo I hope my hat gets there soon! (Just saw this thread!) Awesome hats guys!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

a heavy duty hat and treats from isaac (eyesack) landed today!

this thing is awesome:










a very old and special cigar,some new coffee to try,but there's no way i'm eating those cookies until i find out if they are dog treats...lol










thanks isaac!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha sweet! It arrived! I don't know the specifics on that helmet, but there's a swastika that I taped over with masking tape on the metal bucket part if you remove the camo covering. The part that your head goes in pops out!
And no, those aren't dog treats lol!!! I baked some Toll House cookies for class when I gave a speech (was nominated for president of our Public Relations Student Society of America chapter). I didn't win, but I had some cookies left over! Hehe enjoy bro, Happy Holidays! Try your best to ID the cigar when you smoke it if you could!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shuckins said:


> ..............
> 
> but there's no way i'm eating those cookies until i find out if they are dog treats...lol
> 
> thanks Isaac!!


Hahahahahaahahahahahah!!:lol:

But really, who can blame ya....

_*"Once bitten.... twice shy!" *_ound: :rofl:

Congratulations on the wonderful helmet Ron! :high5:

Kudos to you Isaac!!!!!!! :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

:rockon:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe thanks Phil! I actually used that helmet back in 8th grade while making a movie for a school project. We made a reenactment of the Battle of Iwo Jima. It seemed like a good excuse to blow up a bunch of firecrackers and shoot a potato gun, anyway!


----------

